# Hello~! New...need to be typed, thanks in advance!



## Jason. (Oct 9, 2012)

LOL at the person who said ENTJ. Uhm, I don't think you're an infp, you could be an enfp, but either you spent hours on composing your post, your introverted thinking (Ti) seems pretty strong for an enfp. I would say your P is fairly close to the middle (that's my guess), that you have a lot of ENFJ characteristics.

Have you heard anything think you're an ENFJ at all? that would explain the extroverted feeling as well.

Jason


----------

